# Erstes Update für Debian "Squeeze"



## Newsfeed (20 März 2011)

Das Debian-Projekt hat in Version 6.0.1 zahlreiche aktualisierte Pakete bereitgestellt, die bekannte Sicherheitslücken schließen und Fehler beheben.

Weiterlesen...


----------

